# TEGUSONLY RODNEY IRWIN



## jeremy flanagan (Sep 26, 2013)

JUST GOT A TEGU FOR TEGUSONLY.COM WHAT A GREATPLACE TO GET A TEGU HEALTHY AS A OX. PLUS TEGUSONLY HAD THE BEST CUSTOMER SERVICE I HAVE EVER EXPERENCE IN MY LIFE NO EXAGGERATION. GOOD PRODUCT, GREAT GUY, BEST TEGUS,AWESOME CUSTOMER SERVICE AND BEST OF ALL MY TEGU HAS THE BEST TEMPERAMENT EVER, HE SURE PICKED ME A WINNER. THANKS TO RODNEY IRWIN FROM TEGUS ONLY. SAFE A LIFE AND CHOOSE TEGUSONLY.COM. ALSO I NEED ADVICE ON NAMES PLEASE HERE A PICTURE OF MY EXCELLENT TEGU


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Sep 27, 2013)

Your lucky you got a healthy one. I know of several people who have recieved boxes of near-death skin and bones tegus from him....


----------



## TeguBuzz (Sep 27, 2013)

To all who may read this thread, 

I have only ever seen two good purchases from TegusOnly - this one and another I saw a while back. He doesn't scam you, per say, but in most cases I've seen, you get a sickly looking animal. I advise any of you who are looking for a tegu to look elsewhere, i.e., Ty Park (contact him via email or Facebook), Tegu Terra, or other breeders which can be found on Fauna or Kingsnake.

Jeremy, I'm glad your transaction went well.


----------



## jeremy flanagan (Sep 27, 2013)

well you can discourage many people by telling lies i would like all the contacts that say they Received bad tegus from Rodney Irwin and i will contact Rodney and speak to him involving these accusations if if what u say is true i will make sure its done right be he is a man of his word and product. ps if u get sick tegu from someone and dont give the owner of the website a chance to make it right than thats ur stupidity not theirs. some animals get diseases but doesn't mean the whole bunch is bad. as for rodneys tegus i have never seen one bad tegu yet and would like to see proof of these accusation. other wise were just playing a word game i dont believe any of u without facts. as for tegu terra they scam people out of lots of money, by say they have giant tegu and new lines of tegus when really most of the time its just a bunch of balongy, their prices are ridicules !!!!!!!! i feel sorry for ya actuAL. PS CHECK OUT TEGUSONLY FIREBELLY TEGUS NOW THATS COOL!!!!!!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 27, 2013)

_From the way you're going on about him, you probably are Rodney Irwin, someone related to him or works for him. Using the slogan from his site and everything. The same thing you said about "other breeders scamming people out of money by saying they have giant tegus when really it's just a bunch of bologna" the same goes for Rodney Irwins "Florida Firebelly Tegus". There's nothing cool or new about them just a normal trait that some tegus have. _

_Let me not even get started on some of the comments he made in the video on his sight smh._


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Sep 27, 2013)

I do not want to be a pain but this has to go. I feel like it is bashing well known and respected breeders because of the way this thread has turned out. my tegu from Johnny is very well tamed although still skittish( what tiny animal isnt?) but all in all you shouldnt just boast about someone who makes a living catching wild animals and then decides to sell them for profit. I prefer someone who is almost like one with the tegu rather than a hunter


----------



## jeremy flanagan (Sep 28, 2013)

are u crazy their an invasive species in florida dude!!!!! no affiance but they are either going to be killed or rehoused so i say save a life, but seems like u don't really care. u would rather buy from someone who does it just for profit. wow as for know Rodney i have never met him in person i just am a man of research and have done a transaction for a argentine tegu with him and it went a lot better then any were else. i am studying to be an engineer and im not in the business of buy and selling tegus but i know a thing or two.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Sep 28, 2013)

Are you the same person in this video.... 



 I am glad you got a healthy Tegu from them. We arent trying to bash anyone.. Just seen FIRST HAND the type of Tegus that have been shipped to ppl in rather poor shape. Umm I would really think about redoing your set up for your Tegu as well... Just my suggestion Lighting, substrate, and even the medal tool box isnt that great.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Sep 28, 2013)

Sarefina, that is him. With that setup - you're going to cook your tegu inside out.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Sep 28, 2013)

I do agree. UV mvp bulb depends on wattage should be pointed down and over the tegu no closer then 12 in for a 100 watt or 18 in for a 160 watt. You will risk burning your new tegu and he will no benefit from the uv rays as well like that. It also looks like you are using a pine or cedar based substrate. did you know that the oils can be fetal to him.


----------



## jeremy flanagan (Sep 28, 2013)

thx for the substrate advice will change it immediately also am going to be mount the bulb in the hood tomorrow so its not too close to him about 12 to 18 inches away
i cant get cyprass mulch around here u guy know some cheap substitutes ?


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Sep 28, 2013)

you can use organic top soil. walmart usually has Scotts and Earthgro brand. my concern is your enclosure though, a metal box is asking for your tegu to be cooked.


----------



## jeremy flanagan (Sep 29, 2013)

SnakeCharmr728 said:


> you can use organic top soil. walmart usually has Scotts and Earthgro brand. my concern is your enclosure though, a metal box is asking for your tegu to be cooked.


It not very hot in there I've checked


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 29, 2013)

I don't want to remove a thread because 1) people are entitled to opinions and 2) sometimes "how you say something speaks so loudly that I can't hear what you are saying."

If many people post positive experiences of Johnny's transactions, then this one post isn't going to tarnish Johnny, I am quite sure of that. TeguTerra is bigger than this one review.  If Johnny is scamming people, folks would be complaining and we would be seeing proof of that all over the Internet. TegusOnly has tried doing business with some bigger tegu breeders without much success, so perhaps there is some resentment there, who knows.

By the same token, video proof has been presented of thin and poorly conditioned tegus shipped by tegusonly. I wouldn't throw the word "liar" and "scammer" around so carelessly if you really want to be taken seriously. Writing in all caps and ranting do not add to your credibility. just my two cents.


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 29, 2013)

If someone wants to contact you regarding the condition of their tegus, that's fine. But no one is going to provide you a list.


----------



## jeremy flanagan (Sep 29, 2013)

wow mr moderator u pretty funny lol it goes to shows that the little man always is crush by cooperate greed as for u mr staff member i could care less about ur two cents because ur employed by teguterra because teguterra owns this site staff member. so just keep them two cents i m sure u need it anyway


----------



## jeremy flanagan (Sep 29, 2013)

but im done with this conversation next topic


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Sep 29, 2013)

Teuguterra is run and operated with one person.. Johnny himself. Plus he is a wonderful person with great Tegus and is always very helpful whenever someone needs help.


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm Mrs. Staff Member, but that's OK. 

And I am not employed by this site. I work on a volunteer basis simply because I have a passion for tegus. Tegu Terra does not own this site. They are only affiliated because they have a paid ad. Anyone can have a paid ad in the corner. I am friends with Johnny and other tegu breeders and owners simply because we share a common interest.

All joking aside, you (everyone you, not just you, Jeremy) really will lose credibility if you post all sorts of random insults. The fact that you came back and showed the tegu you got from Rodney is your proof. Perhaps the video proof of the other shipped tegus will come up on this site (it is on Facebook). When members post reviews, we don't allow totally unfounded statements. They back it up or we take it down. We don't have lies and rumors floating around and this site remains a place of credible information. Now I have to say that is in reference to info within the past 3 years or so. There is some older stuff floating around that needs to be cleaned up, but I don't think that has anything to do with this conversation.

On another note, the reason breeders charge so much for there animals is simply because of overhead. I breed on a small scale and I can tell you that it is not as profitable as people think. If you are keeping a good amount of adult animals and you care to feed them a quality diet, it is expensive. The babies need to fed, electricity to maintain bulbs, etc. Also, sometimes years have gone into certain breeding projects. If Mr Iwrin can catch wild tegus and not keep them for very long, he does not have as much money invested in them and does not need to charge as much. But the fact that he does charge money for them (and rightly so) shows that he needs to pay his bills, too. If he was just saving all the wild tegus, he would catch them, sell them for free, and customers would just pay shipping. He got them for free. Is that not an example of greed? Not really, the man is just making a living like everyone else selling something.


----------



## jeremy flanagan (Sep 30, 2013)

i agree on that note


----------



## jeremy flanagan (Sep 30, 2013)

SnakeCharmr728 said:


> you can use organic top soil. walmart usually has Scotts and Earthgro brand. my concern is your enclosure though, a metal box is asking for your tegu to be cooked.


thx i changed my soil yesterday


----------



## EdisonW (Oct 7, 2013)

We are a live reptiles trading company from other country, and we have contact Mr. Rodney several times, we spoke on the phone for hours,
he's been very helpful and informative although we haven't done any business, but we think that he is a very decent person, and we are considering to do business with him in a short future.

That's my comment.


----------



## jeremy flanagan (Oct 7, 2013)

my tegu i got from him is awesome i totally recommend him


----------



## jeremy flanagan (Oct 7, 2013)

its like he was already tamed


----------



## Rodney Irwin (Nov 2, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> I'm Mrs. Staff Member, but that's OK.
> 
> And I am not employed by this site. I work on a volunteer basis simply because I have a passion for tegus. Tegu Terra does not own this site. They are only affiliated because they have a paid ad. Anyone can have a paid ad in the corner. I am friends with Johnny and other tegu breeders and owners simply because we share a common interest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rodney Irwin (Nov 2, 2013)

Hello Laurarfl,
Please help me clear up a few things. Teguterra does not own this site. John LaRocca owns the site and Teguterra.

I considered building a talk/chat forum for my customers to exchange tegu information
and communicate with each other. On the surface, it sounded like a good idea.
However, these forums provide a platform to attack others without reason, make accusations without evidence, and provide a covert method to slander competitors while hiding behind the anonymity of a talk site. If my site were to have moderators, I would expect them to be fair to all and challenge vague and unsupported allegations posted on the site. In short, the site represents the owner as he or she controls the content.

John LaRocca, is a direct competitor in the tegu marketplace ( he buys hundreds of tegus of Florida wild caught
from Tegusonly and other “ Florida sources”, he complains about every shipment but keeps buying).John purchased
wild caught Florida just 4 months ago. Of course, now I understand what he is doing, I will no longer do business with him.

*You should remember that anything you post about Florida tegus applies to Teguterra and several other breeders as well. *

Sept.30, 2013 by Laurarfl
When members post reviews, *we don't allow totally unfounded statements. They back it up or we take it down.* We don't have lies and rumors floating around and this site remains a place of credible information.

Please note that I have never met or done business with anyone included below. The only common link between these people and
my business is John LaRocca. It is obvious there is an agenda at work here. If John LaRocca is the source providing the input
used by his staff in order to do injury to my business, the end result will be determined in a Court of Law. 

The posts FROM MODERATORS listed below are the very definition of total unfounded statements.

September 30,2013 by Laurarfl
TegusOnly has tried doing business with some bigger tegu breeders without much success, so perhaps there is some resentment there, who knows.

Sept 27 2013 by tegubuzz Moderator, Tegutalk
I have only ever seen two good purchases from TegusOnly - this one and another I saw a while back. He doesn't scam you, per say, but in most cases I've seen, you get a sickly looking animal.

Sept 27,2013 by Snakechrmr728 Moderator Tegutalk
Your lucky you got a healthy one. I know of several people who have recieved boxes of near-death skin and bones tegus from him.... 

Sept. 30, 2013 by Lurarfl Moderator Tegutalk
If he was just saving all the wild tegus, he would catch them, sell them for free, and customers would just pay shipping. He got them for free. Is that not an example of greed?

It has been my policy not to stoop to the level of the ones making accusions so I will finish this post with this statement.

My intentions, from the day I started this business, were to capture and relocate the non-native tegu lizards that are killing the native
species that I grew up with, and attempt to make a living doing so. I respect and admire the Tupinambis merianae. They are
truly magnisifient animals. It is important everyone understand, as I do, It's not their fault. Their presense here is a result
of a careless captive breeding operation that allowed them to escape into a near perfect habitibat adjacent to the Everglade National Park.
Relocating them to good homes will prevent them from being hunted and killed. It is something I feel good about at the end of the day.
I was told to expect problems from the captive breeders. As the 'new guy' in the marketplace, I would be an easy target no
matter how well I conducted my business and myself. I must admit that I never envisioned the kind of behavior now occurring
by a business rival. I run my operation straight up. If there is a problem with the tegus I send to my clients, I make it right. Always. Period.
This fact provides the highest level of confidence as I evaluate what has been said about me in Talk Forums that should be neutrual
and unbiased.
*I have made no false statements, used foul language or called people names.
Anyone interested in this, should probably print it. I don’t know long it will be
before it is pulled from this forum* Truth exists, only falsehoods need be invented


----------



## Rodney Irwin (Nov 2, 2013)

Jeremyxb12 said:


> I do not want to be a pain but this has to go. I feel like it is bashing well known and respected breeders because of the way this thread has turned out. my tegu from Johnny is very well tamed although still skittish( what tiny animal isnt?) but all in all you shouldnt just boast about someone who makes a living catching wild animals and then decides to sell them for profit. I prefer someone who is almost like one with the tegu rather than a hunter


----------



## Rodney Irwin (Nov 2, 2013)

Jeremyxb12,
I could say something here like “ I am glad that your tegu is in good shape,
but I know *some people* who bought from John LaRocca and were very dissatisfied
with the results”. That kind of talk seem to be reserved for moderators and members on the tegutalk site.
With respect to your assertion ” _but all in all you shouldn’t just boast about someone who makes a living catching wild animals and then decides to sell them for profit. I prefer someone who is almost like one with the tegu rather than a hunter”_
There are many words I could use here… The one I am going to use is
Uneducated. The tegus that I capture in the wild are descendants of
A mass release from a breeding operation 12 years ago. Tegus are smart,
clever, beautiful animals. It’s not their fault that they are killing entire
generations our native Florida wildlife by raiding the nests of the wading birds,
endangered American crocodiles and many other important animals.
Right now, it is legal to kill all Tupinambis species on sight.
There are people doing exactly that every day.
The population is expanding faster than anyone realized.
In the future, the pressure to kill them will increase. Organized hunts
are a very real possibility. If you want me to feel guilty about capturing
tegus and sending them to people who want to give them a good home,
It is not going to happen. 
*I have made no false statements, used foul language or called people names.
Anyone interested in this, should probably print it. I don’t know long it will be
before it is pulled from this forum* 

*Truth exists, only falsehoods need be invented*

Rodney Irwin
Tegusonly.com


Jeremyxb12 said:


> I do not want to be a pain but this has to go. I feel like it is bashing well known and respected breeders because of the way this thread has turned out. my tegu from Johnny is very well tamed although still skittish( what tiny animal isnt?) but all in all you shouldnt just boast about someone who makes a living catching wild animals and then decides to sell them for profit. I prefer someone who is almost like one with the tegu rather than a hunter


----------



## Rodney Irwin (Nov 2, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> I don't want to remove a thread because 1) people are entitled to opinions and 2) sometimes "how you say something speaks so loudly that I can't hear what you are saying."
> 
> If many people post positive experiences of Johnny's transactions, then this one post isn't going to tarnish Johnny, I am quite sure of that. TeguTerra is bigger than this one review.  If Johnny is scamming people, folks would be complaining and we would be seeing proof of that all over the Internet. TegusOnly has tried doing business with some bigger tegu breeders without much success, so perhaps there is some resentment there, who knows.
> 
> By the same token, video proof has been presented of thin and poorly conditioned tegus shipped by tegusonly. I wouldn't throw the word "liar" and "scammer" around so carelessly if you really want to be taken seriously. Writing in all caps and ranting do not add to your credibility. just my two cents.


----------



## Rodney Irwin (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi Laurarfl,

Please help me understand,

You have made several references to_ video proof_ and never posted it for all to see. If you do ever produce this_ evidence,_
you will of course, provide the source. Failing to do so would certainly give one cause as to doubt that is legitimate
and from a credible source.

Myself and others, would very much like a chance to examine both.

*I have made no false statements, used foul language or called people names.
Anyone interested in this, should probably print it. I don’t know long it will be
before it is pulled from this forum.*

*Truth exists, only falsehoods need be invented*

*Rodney Irwin
Tegusonly.com*


----------



## Rodney Irwin (Nov 2, 2013)

SnakeCharmr728 said:


> Your lucky you got a healthy one. I know of several people who have recieved boxes of near-death skin and bones tegus from him....


----------



## Rodney Irwin (Nov 2, 2013)

Hello SnakeCharmer728,
Other than John LaRocca, who is a direct competitor in the tegu
marketplace ( he buys hundreds of tegus of Florida wild caught
from Tegusonly and other “ Florida sources”, he complains about every
shipment but keeps buying),
O*ther than LaRocca, who do you know*
that claims to received boxes of near death skin and bones ? If what you say is
true, why are they not posting here ? I think what you have done here is
employ a tactic that is less than the actual truth.
So, Please allow me to elaborate:
I do not know how you, other staff members, and John LaRocca deal with
with tegus that become sick or injured in your breeding operation.
No one ( with the possible exception of God ) produces one hundred percent
perfect animals all of the time. This is an unpleasant fact has very few options.
Do you kill them ? Do you have a rest home for lizards till they die, or
do you try to find them homes with people that understand they are
less than grade A and willing to accept a less than perfect animal.
I do not kill them or have a rest home. Thankfully, there are people
willing to take them in and spend the time, money and effort to help
them back to good health.
My solution is to send these animals to those wonderful people
*who are fully aware of the condition of the tegu and want them anyway*.
I have never, nor would ever, send a tegu to a customer that was
“Skin and bones” or in poor condition.
If , as you say, “ you know several people who have received boxes of near death
skin and bones tegus” from me, why do you not produce them ?
Now would be a good time, I would like to hear their stories. You realize,
failing to do so, adds your post to the list with many others that are vague and
unsupported.
You are a staff member and moderator for God’s sake, you are supposed to
see that these kinds of statements are not tolerated on this site.
Instead, you are making them.
*I have made no false statements, used foul language or called people names.
Anyone interested in this, should probably print it. I don’t know long it will be
before it is pulled from this forum and I am banned from the site without just cause.* 

*Truth exists, only falsehoods need be invented
Rodney Irwin
Tegusonly.com*


----------



## Rodney Irwin (Nov 2, 2013)

Hello Bubblz,
So, anyone that says anything positive about Tegusonly, is related to,
or works for Rodney Irwin ? You did get one thing right.
The Florida Firebelly’s sold by Tegusonly exists in name only.
I had to call them something. However, I do not use smoke and mirrors
and talk about breeding and bloodlines to sell them at a higher price.
They are what they are. If a customer likes the way they look and wants
something different, they should by one. You do not need to use
your imagination or wait several years to find out if it is a Giant.
As far as the Fox and Friends interview, it was a live television show,

If you had ever done one, you would understand.
I would never refer to myself as a Professional Python Hunter,
Those words came from the hosts, as did others that I did not approve of.
It just did not seem like a good idea to pick a fight with them
on live, national television. As for my part, I agree to interviews
as a platform to focus attention on the impact the pythons and other
nonnatives are having an impact on the animals I grew up with here in Florida.

Additionally, they give me a chance to present Tupinambis merianae in

such way as to educate my audience about what a gentle and magnificent animal they are.
*I have made no false statements, used foul language or called people names.
Anyone interested in this, should probably print it. I don’t know long it will be
before it is pulled from this forum and I am banned from this site without just cause.* 

*Truth exists, only falsehoods need be invented.*

*Rodney Irwin
Tegusonly.com*


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Nov 2, 2013)

_First, welcome to the site, thanks for coming and sharing your opinion and how you feel about certain things._
_Second this site is not owned by Johnny, or has anything to do with tegu terra other than he was a member at one point, I'm not sure if he still is or even visits this site anymore. _
_Third my comment " you probably are Rodney Irwin, someone related to him or works for him" was valid because of the way he came to this site pulling up old threads, saying how great you are and putting down other people that disagreed with him as well as other breeders. That's not unheard of for a friend, or family member as well as that person they are speaking of to do._ 
_Fourth, knowing that the media edits their videos to sometimes say or get the message across that they want, you agreed to do it anyway and posted that same video on your website therefore endorsing what they said. No reason for a rebuttal now, if it was good enough and the truth then why is not now? Besides the video you posted some of your same comments from the video on your front page._

_Now what was it that started the issue with tegus breeding in florida in the first place was it "A mass release from a breeding operation 12 years ago, __the result of a careless captive breeding operation that allowed them to escape or Hurricane Andrew"? Because you flip flop with that statement as well._


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 3, 2013)

I will repeat again that *Johnny does not own this site nor is he affiliated with this site.* The only reason you even see his banner up top in the right corner is because he paid for that advertising spot. Wil of Captive Creations used to have a paid sponsor spot up there and I probably will next year as well. You can buy one too, if you like. You can contact the owner of the site, Josh. 

If you think you have a reason to believe I am working with Johnny to somehow shut you down, please, please, PLEASE bring forth that information. I am no one's puppet.  I don't mean to sound harsh, but I want to make sure that everyone understands that this site does support or underscore any breeder. It is open for discussion and this thread will not be deleted nor will you be banned without cause. There is no reason for that to happen. You are always welcome to come here and question the staff or anything that said here. 

Are you saying that Johnny is and has been purchasing WC tegus from you? Are they yearling age? I did not realize that as I do not talk to Johnny very often.

The video proof is not mine to post, that is why I did not post it. I'll look and see if I can get permission to share.

You have cherry picked quotes of mine to highlight and taken them out of context. I'm not going to reply to those because it would require a reposting of the entire passage. For example, I was not calling you greedy in the way I think you perceived it in one of those quotes. I did have a discussion that was addressing the reason for breeders having higher pricing than you. That poster referred to breeders as greedy. My reply referred to anyone that sells a product for profit as greedy in that case. If you were to take my one sentence out of context it sure could look like I called you greedy. 

I have a very small breeding operation, I breed for a very specific trait and not for quantity or large profit. When my animals need vet care, they get it. I have spent $4,000 years ago for my dog to get his knee repaired, $600 for a corn snake thought to have an impaction that ended up with a tumor, $250 for a corn snake with a deep belly laceration, hundreds on my rescue ferrets for their medication and waiting for $400 worth of hormone implant for one. There is no profit in my animals. I have had tegus hatch that were deformed. One had a hernia so severe he would have lived and was humanely euthanized. One was born without eyes and was sent to live with a friend of mine in PA. I've had two baby BD's that ended up with bad leg injuries and I gave them to a young student of mine who is now an avid herper. I make sure they all have final homes and I am the final home for some.

I for one am grateful for all the conversations we have and I'm glad you came here to post. It sounds like a lot of information will come to light.


----------



## Deac77 (Nov 3, 2013)

*cough* S. merianae*cough*


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Nov 3, 2013)

Rodney, I am very interested as to your relationship with Johnny LaRocca and if you're saying that he's buying and flipping your tegus as CB? It's a theory I've had for a while based on the very noticeable similarities between the animals he has been shipping out and the ones I've seen you post for sale. I have no affiliation with Johnny or even this site for that matter except that I post here from time to time. I would love to hear more about your operation as I'm very interested in the problem of tegus in Fl. Also, do all the tegus you catch have that "chacoanish" appearance(lighter color etc.) or do you sometimes get in dark colored individuals? I only ask because I am in the market for a female of darker coloration. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Teguman0301 (Nov 3, 2013)

Rodney, You need to quit mentioning my name unless you want to go further with this ...I have bought from you and others but never for resale. I have received dead tegus from you as well. I do not know of anyone that has not been satisfied with my tegus? I don't really have time for this and really do not care what you post.You have never been to my faciliies so don't bother even speaking about them. If you want to sell your tegus, I would recommend that you don't do it by bashing people that captive breed them and have been doing it long before you ever came into the picture. It just makes you look bad in the long run. I have never posted anything about other breeders , nor you, on this site before. But you keep doing what you are doing as long as you wish.


----------



## Teguman0301 (Nov 3, 2013)

Rodney, I don't have to bash you, nor do I need to. You are doing a good job of that yourself. A "court of law" would find that I have a complete breeding operation, long long before you were even heard of....I invite people to my facilities every day,,,,Please keep my name out of your future posts.....


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Nov 3, 2013)

_About them Florida Fire bellies, here you go, Bert was not in Florida and make sure to read the description below the pic on that site. _

_http://terrariummorbidum.wordpress.com/2008/09/_


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Nov 4, 2013)

^^^^ oh our beloved Bert and his "Florida firebellies"  Thank you bubblz for posting that I was just looking for this link as well


----------



## Josh (Nov 4, 2013)

Closing this thread because it needs to be cleaned up. This looks like it was intended to be a vendor review thread. It will be moved to that section and it will only contain information relevant to reviews of TegusOnly.com


----------

